# NGD - SEAGULL ENTOURAGE Rustic Cw Q1



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been longing for a quality acoustic for awhile but I had a limited budget of about $400 so I'd been trying out different acoustics at L & M and on CL but I wasn't very happy with what I was finding in that price range - go figure...what did I expect for $400 ish. I had posted about possibly buying a Yamaha APX 500 but this guitar absolutely blows those guitars away for about $100 more...I am so happy I went with this guitar instead.

I tried some Takamines, Yamahas, etc. but they didn't feel right or sound right or they had yucky action and/or intonation in the higher register of the fretboard (common on acoustics)...but then I stumbled upon Seagull guitars...I went into a local Tom Lee that had a few Seagull acoustics and as soon as I played the Entourage Rustic CW Q1 I knew I had found a guitar I would enjoy. Plus, I got it for less than the sticker price of $449.

I am actually blown away with how nice this guitar feels and sounds...and both the action and intonation are great - I can play chords high up on the neck that incorporate open strings and they actually sound good...and that is the setup right out of the box  

I am so impressed with the quality and sound of this guitar for the price...really incredible value...and also extremely happy that I could buy a Canadian made instrument and not something that was made in China or Korea or Indonesia...sooooo happy with what I came home with - way to go Seagull Guitars  

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/IMG_0369.jpg 

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/IMG_0364.jpg 

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/IMG_0367.jpg 

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz232/doriangrey777/IMG_0361.jpg


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. Hope the honeymoon is very very long!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Seagulls are fantastic guitars and a great value. Plus yours is a real looker. Congratulations.


View attachment 1439


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! And congrads. Musician's Friend lists this guitar at $499, so you did well. I've been shopping at this level of the market too, and S6 is definitely on my list to consider.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new Entourage, you got a good deal on this one. I had an S6 myself for a while, but without the cutaway, and it is definately a good choice for that price range.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I really am digging this guitar - Seagull guitars are such great value...Greg, if you're shopping around in this price range then make sure you try one of these guitars before you buy anything


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't have an acoustic. But when I do, it will likely be a Seagull.


----------

